# Kestrel 200 SCI Paint Cracks



## jberndt (Feb 15, 2008)

I would like to know if anyone has any experience with the paint on older Kestrel 200 SCI frames (or other types of carbon frames) cracking. My frame has 2 cracks on the non-drive side chain stay, two cracks on the junction between the seat stays and the seat tube (one on the top and one on the bottom), and one on the underside junction between the top tube and the seat tube. I believe these are just cosmetic paint cracks and not signs of something more serious since they occur in areas where there is most likely some flex in the frame, however, I would greatly appreciate any opinions or comments confirming or denying my assumption. 

Thank you in advance for your help.

I have posted pictures of the cracks below:

chainstay cracks:

http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php?photo=41373&cat=626


top tube/seat tube junction crack
http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php?photo=41374&cat=626


seat tube/seat stay top crack:
http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php?photo=41375&cat=626


seat tube/seat stay bottom crack:
http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php?photo=41376&cat=626


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Like you I'm guessing flexy frame without flexy paint. Take it to a shop (preferably a Kestrel dealer, though I read Kestrel was just bought and might be changing its distribution lines) and see what they think.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

*Kestrel*

I had cracks in a few areas on my 200 Sci, I took it into Kestrel and they ruled it just the paint. Kestrel is not located in Santa Cruz, CA anymore and was purchased by the maker of Fuji bikes, all the original employees are gone. As with my Evoke, there is no more warranty on Kestrels that were not made by the new company. If your worried, use that as a excuse to get something new.


----------

